# Basil's first Puppy Class



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

We are having classes with The Company of Animals, originally set up by Roger Mugford, and I have to say I am very impressed. There were six pups in all, a Rottweiler, two Bull Mastiff crosses, a Beagle, a North Highland Terrier and Basil. The class was run by the head trainer and the dog behaviourist and I thought the information they were giving and the individual attention was very good.

Basil was a little star. He just sat to attention in front of me giving me the most unbelievable attention. He did every task perfectly ....... it was almost embarrassing. I'm sure we'll have our moments over the next 6 weeks but at least it started well. 

I was actually quite nervous as Basil probably doesn't get anywhere near the individual attention that 'only pups' get and I was concerned that he may not listen to me ..... preferring the attention of other dogs. 

Well done little Basil. I am so, so proud of you and I adore you to bits. Basil Bumble Boo ............... OH NOOOOO! he's just done a pee on the lounge carpet! Room for improvement then ..... 

Karen xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Basil is a star!!!!!! You were so lucky he was too big to fit in my pocket on Sun


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AWWW What a star!!!! way to go lil dude!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Basil Bumble Boo..................xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Stephen xxx


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Well done Basil 

When are you going to put some pics up? Need to see Basil pics!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Well done Basil!!! xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Yay! Go Basil, he's such a star


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

What a star you are Basil


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

So glad he pee'd in the lounge, otherwise the pedestal you put him on would have been scarily high.  Julia xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Yay Basil


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Karen that's fantastic news!! Go Basil Go Basil Go!! What a good boy! I'm proud of him for you! Well it's Luna's turn tomorrow so goodness knows what will happen. I'll keep you posted!!

Harri x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> So glad he pee'd in the lounge, otherwise the pedestal you put him on would have been scarily high.  Julia xx


Oh don't worry, he followed that twenty minutes later with a poop too ................thank goodness for a BARF diet that's all I can say!

Karen xx


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

Yah Basil! Well done for making your Mummy so proud. After all that hard work at puppy school It's no wonder you forgot yourself a little bit! 
Stanley is off for his first class tomorrow night I hope he is half as good as you! )


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I'm not surprised Karen after the attention he gave me on Sunday when he realised I had frankfurters in my pouch!!! He's one clever little fellow!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

flounder_1 said:


> I'm not surprised Karen after the attention he gave me on Sunday when he realised I had frankfurters in my pouch!!! He's one clever little fellow!


Janet I had to laugh .....during free play when he wasn't sat gazing at me he was working his way around the other owners and sitting beautifully for them too ....just in case they happened to have a tasty treat on them (exactly as he did on Sunday with you). I do feed him honest! Obedient angel or greedy pig?!

I've just been emailed the notes for week one with video clips and homework tasks. Impressive. 
Karen xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Well done Basil! What a superstar!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Well done Basil,I must say so far all these little puppies seem super intelligent!!!!


----------

